# A few pics of my reef.



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The tank is still very young. I'll get some mechanical shots tomarrow.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Very nice set up.







The tank looks huge, must have been a ton of work.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I see i messed up the other thread so i deleted it. The pics were not going thru there for a little.
Thanks evo, Its a 190, and its a little work, but mostly costly.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

damn!!! Looks almost excactly of what I want my reef to look like (i am picking up the live rock tomarrow)...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

amazing...


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice Acro







(again)

--Dan


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

AMAZING!!

Someday I hope to have a tank like that...


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

thats awesome


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Raptor that looks great. I would hate to have to maintain such a large tank like that. Awesome looking.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Sweet freaking tank man! Congrats!


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

thats a damn nice reef. what kind of fish do you have in there?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks all, Genin its barely any work. I hace a ca/rx, a nice sized skimmer asm, a ozonator, and a sump full of lr rubble, oh yeah and a cannister for carbon, and purigen.
Akamak, I have a hippo tang, 2 aussie black percs, a pair of true solomon percs, a lawnmower blennie, a flameback angelfish, a spotted manderin, a domino damsel, a blue devil damsel, and a dwarf zebra lion. They are all pretty small fish with the exception of my hippo tang, But he's only aroud 4-5 inches. I plan on a 100 gal fuge soon.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

Looks real nice.

What size of a tank is that a 75, or a 90?

Is that a hang on refugium I see in the upper left hand corner of the full tank shot?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

very nice !!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a 190 gallon, Thats the overflow for the sump.


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

190!?! Damn, that's nice.

That overflow must be covered in coralline then, hunh?


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

nicee, it has lot of colors


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

looks awesome! Planning on making an inwall tank soon?? That would make a nice one.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

u could open ur own shop and sell that crap and make some $$$


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks again guys, I know a couple people that started pet store/online vendor, and they did not ,ake much at all, The overhead was so high, and mortality rate low. They made more from the jobs they left to do it. One already went back to his job, and the other is breaking even.
Now if my name was tyree, and i lived in cali. I'd be set. He is a nerdy looking guy though. Looks like he was on weird science back in the 80's.


----------

